# Now I have heard it all..



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't usually read Yahoo news but this caught my eye.. Can you believe there is actually a federal raisin committee??!! After reading the article, it sounds to me like the committee sells the raisins overseas just to pay for itself. If I were a raisin farmer and the government was taking my crop without paying. Let's just say it would get ugly very fast!!

Farmers raisin' hell over 'Raisin Reserve' - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Lots and lots of crops that have allotments to control price. He wants the government to keep the price of raisins up but he doesn't want to participate in the program.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

It's for the graper good...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Growing up in the ag capital of California / central valley I can tell you farmers love "government" programs and agencies cause it always and I mean ALWAYS means more money in their pocket. I've yet to meet a poor farmer. When I was into local politics at one time the "county" level was dominated by 3 entities. Sheriff deputies union, building industrial association (developers/real estate pros) and farmers. If you scored two of them as a candidate the race was over.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> It's for the graper good...


I laughed out loud, literally - wife just asked me what was so funny. So I showed her and got a good eye-rollin'.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> I laughed out loud, literally - wife just asked me what was so funny. So I showed her and got a good eye-rollin'.


You have to take in the bouquet, let it breathe a bit...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> You have to take in the bouquet, let it breathe a bit...


When I read it, my mind saw "you have to Take IT in the bouquet, let it breathe a bit, and I almost spit iced coffee on my computer.
Seriously, the cotton farmers I know in Arkansas are doing ok, they have a plot inside the river levee and get super insurance payments when "the damn river floods their field", everyyear..
Now, on the other side of the river, a gentleman I know just happened to own ALL the land under the Bridge from Helena Arkansas to Lula Miss. and is KILLING IT becouse he leased his land to the "Isle of Capri Casino"...Megarich, but he still works hard.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

As I read the article I saw that it took a court decision to decide that the law doesn't prohibit using the Constitution as a defense. A chilling prospect if they had decided that Congress could simply make law exempt from the Constitution.


----------

